# square shape (noodles)



## 123nacima

Bonsoir à tous,

Dans un livre de cuisine asiatique, on détaille les différents types de nouilles (wheat noodles, rice noodles et les autres). Dans la catégorie "wheat noodles", on a les "wholewheat noodles"
À propos de ces nouilles au blé complet, l'auteure dit "_I like them for their *square shape*, delicious wholemeal flavour and versatility (you can use them in both stir-fries and soups_"

Je suis tentée de dire autre chose que "leur forme carrée", en partant plutôt sur "fagots" (et encore, il faut s'assurer que les nouilles au blé complet en France soient bien sous cette forme…)

Merci d'avance


----------



## Kelly B

Would section carrée sound too technical?


----------



## 123nacima

Kelly B said:


> Would section carrée sound too technical?


Yep, definitely


----------



## Kelly B

Oh, well. Also - if these are Japanese soba, which are typically the square ones, they're buckwheat (sarrasin) rather than regular whole wheat.


----------



## tartopom

Actually they look like '_ les crozets_'.


----------



## 123nacima

tartopom said:


> Actually they look like '_ les crozets_'.


Non, non, pas à ma connaissance


----------



## 123nacima

Kelly B said:


> Oh, well. Also - if these are Japanese soba, which are typically the square ones, they're buckwheat (sarrasin) rather than regular whole wheat.


Buckwheat soba noodles are mentioned in another paragraph. In this "wheat noodles" chapter, we have "Wholewheat noodles", "egg noodles", "ramen noodles", "udon noodles" and "buckwheat soba noodles".


----------



## broglet

Kelly B said:


> Would section carrée sound too technical?


Not for me.  "Square shape" by contrast sounds quite confusing - I would have thought it meant they were like ravioli. Presumably the author meant "square cross-section" but knew more about cooking than geometry.


----------



## 123nacima

broglet said:


> Not for me.  "Square shape" by contrast sounds quite confusing - I would have thought it meant they were like ravioli. Presumably the author meant "square cross-section" but knew more about cooking than geometry.


Ah… Like this?


----------



## broglet

123nacima said:


> Ah… Like this?


They look like fettucine to me - more rectangular in cross-section than square


----------



## Kelly B

> I would have thought it meant they were like ravioli. Presumably the author meant "square cross-section" but knew more about cooking than geometry.


Or else (s)he thought cross-section sounded too technical in English, too. 
(123Nacima, I think the ones in your picture have a rectangular cross-section, rather than square. Try an image search on soba - I am having trouble inserting an image that displays properly.)


----------



## Bezoard

Italian troccoli  (see the #78 on the attached document) have also a square section.
The Ultimate List Of Types of Pasta


----------



## 123nacima

Kelly B said:


> Or else (s)he thought cross-section sounded too technical in English, too.
> (123Nacima, I think the ones in your picture have a rectangular cross-section, rather than square. Try an image search on soba - I am having trouble inserting an image that displays properly.)


----------



## Kelly B

Hm. I don't think that's what she means, though it's hard for me to clearly state why. They're only that way in the package, I don't think that's a reason to like them, particularly.


----------



## broglet

Nouilles à section carrée - tasty photo here


----------



## 123nacima

Merci à tous ! 
Mais honnêtement je ne vois pas toujours pas ce que c'est qu'une section carrée quand on parle de nouilles   
Le contexte : un livre de cuisine grand public, où les choses doivent être dites de manière simple et directe. Le lecteur ne comprendra pas "section carrée", et on perd même le sens de la phrase (l'auteure nous vante les mérites de ces nouilles au blé complet)
PS : square cross-section, ça veut dire que quand on regarde au niveau de la coupe de la nouille, la forme est carrée ??


----------



## broglet

123nacima said:


> square cross-section, ça veut dire que quand on regarde au niveau de la coupe de la nouille, la forme est carrée ??


Bien sûr nacima. Ce n'est pas évident?


----------



## Kelly B

Oui, comme une poignée de petites poutres de charpente.


----------



## Locape

À la coupe transversale carrée ??


----------



## broglet

123nacima said:


> Le contexte : un livre de cuisine grand public, où les choses doivent être dites de manière simple et directe. Le lecteur ne comprendra pas "section carrée"


cela suggère une vision plutôt pessimiste de l'intelligence du grand public


----------



## snarkhunter

123nacima said:


> honnêtement je ne vois pas toujours pas ce que c'est qu'une section carrée quand on parle de nouilles


Bonjour,

Les spaghetti ont une section ronde (ils sont ronds, vus de l'une de leur extrémités).
Ces nouilles asiatiques ont une section carrée ou rectangulaire, c'est-à-dire qu'ils apparaissent carrés ou rectangulaires lorsqu'on les regarde par l'un des deux bouts !

Et "section" se réfère à l'action de couper, ainsi que (ici) à la forme obtenue à la "coupure".

La section d'un macaroni, par exemple, est un "rond avec un trou au milieu" ! (… techniquement, ce n'est pourtant pas un "tore")


----------



## Locape

Ou 'avec un embout carré' (et spécifier 'et non rond' ?).


----------



## 123nacima

broglet said:


> Bien sûr nacima. Ce n'est pas évident?


Nope! Pas pour un natif francophone, pardon pour mon ignorance, hein


----------



## 123nacima

Kelly B said:


> Oui, comme une poignée de petites poutres de charpente.


Ça peut me donner éventuellement une idée…


----------



## 123nacima

broglet said:


> cela suggère une vision plutôt pessimiste de l'intelligence du grand public


Non, c'est la ligne éditoriale d'un ouvrage pratique  et non littéraire, c'est un parti pris marketing.


----------



## 123nacima

En gros, ce sont des tubes carrés quoi


----------



## broglet

Des tubes? Vraiment?


----------



## snarkhunter

Non. Pas des "tubes", parce que de telles pâtes ne sont pas creuses, mais pleines.


----------



## broglet

123nacima said:


> c'est un parti pris marketing.


Ah - je comprends maintenant - la vérité n'est pas important et on peut dire n'importe quoi


----------



## Athos de Tracia

123nacima said:


> Mais honnêtement je ne vois pas toujours pas ce que c'est qu'une section carrée quand on parle de nouilles
> PS : square cross-section, ça veut dire que quand on regarde au niveau de la coupe de la nouille, la forme est carrée ??



Cela ressemble à cela:

Archivo:Spaghetti chitarra.png - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------

